
Malcolm Gladwell, Eclectic Detective - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/15/books/review/Pinker-t.html
======
MikeCapone
Pinker does a great job of putting Gladwell on a pedestal in the first half
(makes you want to read the book) of the review only to totally destroy him in
the second half (now I wouldn't read the book even if it was a gift).

~~~
jacobolus
I think it’s fine to read, in about the same way that pulp sci-fi novels or
“chick lit” are fine to read, or sit-coms are fine to watch: Gladwell is a
good storyteller, and has loads of amusing anecdotes. As long as you don’t
take things too seriously, or start to confuse his banal generalities for
insightful modes of understanding, it’s a breezy, not too mentally taxing, way
to spend an afternoon.

~~~
MikeCapone
Indeed. But if you have limited time to read, better pick up a Pinker book...

~~~
nice1
Exactly my feeling.

------
shalmanese
<http://www.thenation.com/doc/20091123/tkacik/print>

~~~
jacobolus
I like Tkacik’s piece better than Pinker’s.

These two _Blink_ reviews from 2005 are worth mentioning too:

\- <http://www.tnr.com/article/blinkered>

\- <http://www.nybooks.com/articles/17954>

------
NathanKP
I highly recommend Malcolm Gladwell despite the negative second half of the
review. I've read his book "The Tipping Point" and I felt that it contained
great tips for startups and small businesses.

Currently I am working on "Blink".

------
aridiculous
Even if Pinker is wrong, it is at least a breath of fresh air to see Gladwell
pop psychology challenged for once.

------
inc
<http://www.heinzketchup.com/Products.aspx>
<http://www.huntsketchup.com/products.jsp>
<http://www.anniesnaturals.com/organic_condiments#jump207>
<http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_ketchup.htm>
<http://www.muirglen.com/products/product_detail.aspx?cat=7>

~~~
inc
"Have you ever wondered why there are so many kinds of mustard but only one
kind of ketchup?" It's just not TRUE.

